# Matching customs and wedding ring.



## Twissy (May 25, 2014)

A commission just completed. A nice caramel acrylic, with both pens fitted with JoWo 1.1mm stub nibs. A different silver Gecko on each pen so the owner can have two colours of ink on the go and know which is which. He also wanted a matching ring. Made with a Titanium core from "bangleguy".
Cheers for looking.


----------



## keithbyrd (May 25, 2014)

Very nicely done!!


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 25, 2014)

Very Nice set of pen and a great wedding ring.


----------



## Falcon1220 (May 25, 2014)

cool


----------



## skiprat (May 25, 2014)

I love the little amphibians you are using !! :biggrin: I'm curious as to how they are secured. Are you just glueing them on or do they have pins like earings?
I also like the angled ends, nice touch. I have to say I'm always wary of cap thread that aren't reinforced though. 
Nice work John.



Edit; Just realized that geckos aren't amphibians........Ok, nice little reptiles then


----------



## Twissy (May 25, 2014)

Thanks guys!



skiprat said:


> I love the little amphibians you are using !! :biggrin: I'm curious as to how they are secured. Are you just glueing them on or do they have pins like earings?
> I also like the angled ends, nice touch. I have to say I'm always wary of cap thread that aren't reinforced though.
> Nice work John.
> 
> ...



Cheers Steve. I silver solder a 2mm diameter piece of copper wire to the "reptibians":biggrin: and drill a hole it the end of the cap and epoxy them in. I used to use brass rod but prefer the copper as it allows me to make the stopper sit better on the cap. A great help especially on an angled end!

I've decided I like the word reptibian


----------



## skiprat (May 25, 2014)

Ha ha, Reptibians realy is a cool word.:biggrin:

Reminds me of the good old days in South Africa. We were always invaded with ugly pale geckos and my wife was petrified of them.
One day she was soaking in the bath when one walked across the ceiling but fell off and landed in the bath !!!!  Yes, geckos can swim, but they aren't as fast as my wife was getting out the bath and screaming through the house!!
Wow, that sight is still etched in my mind!!:biggrin:


----------



## Marko50 (May 25, 2014)

*Wowsers!*

John, your work is just amazing. Your work is inspirational. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2014)

Super job.  Very impressive.

Ray


----------



## Bryguy (May 26, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## johncrane (May 26, 2014)

Very cool,well done


----------



## Donovan (May 26, 2014)

Twissy said:


> A commission just completed. A nice caramel acrylic, with both pens fitted with JoWo 1.1mm stub nibs. A different silver Gecko on each pen so the owner can have two colours of ink on the go and know which is which. He also wanted a matching ring. Made with a Titanium core from "bangleguy".
> Cheers for looking.
> 
> View attachment 116666View attachment 116667



Love the Gecko's beautiful pens  

Donovan


----------



## MikeL (May 26, 2014)

I really like those. One of a kind works of art.


----------



## ChrisN (May 26, 2014)

Very cool! I love your little animals!


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 27, 2014)

Great looking pair!


----------



## Big (May 27, 2014)

*Wow*

Amazingly gorgeous. Great job!


----------



## Tom T (May 27, 2014)

Really nice job on those pens.  They look great. Band the gecko is over the top


----------



## Big (May 27, 2014)

*Wedding Ring*

How in the world did you make the wedding ring?


----------



## Twissy (May 28, 2014)

Thank you guys!



Tom T said:


> ....... the gecko is over the top



:biggrinun intended???




Big said:


> How in the world did you make the wedding ring?



Check out BangleGuy here on the IAP


----------



## jeff (Jun 3, 2014)

A nice looking set for the front page :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Jun 4, 2014)

John,
That set is AWESOME !! and that should be one ecstatic customer!!!
Looks perfect on the front page !! 
Doc


----------



## Twissy (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, a great way to brighten up a wet and miserable day here in Blighty. Thank you Jeff, I'm honoured.




wizard said:


> John,
> That set is AWESOME !! and that should be one ecstatic customer!!!
> Looks perfect on the front page !!
> Doc



Thanks Doc! He collected them on Sunday and was over the moon with them. So was I cos he paid in cash


----------



## OZturner (Jun 4, 2014)

Magnificent Ensemble John,
Inspired Design, with Outstanding Execution.
Definitely worthy of the Front Page.
Congratulations also to BangleGuy for his Incredible Contribution.
Superb Craftsmanship.
Brian.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 4, 2014)

Congratulations on the front page.  Well deserved.


----------



## Darkshier (Jun 4, 2014)

That is some great work.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Jun 4, 2014)

skiprat said:


> Ha ha, Reptibians realy is a cool word.:biggrin:
> 
> Reminds me of the good old days in South Africa. We were always invaded with ugly pale geckos and my wife was petrified of them.
> One day she was soaking in the bath when one walked across the ceiling but fell off and landed in the bath !!!!  Yes, geckos can swim, but they aren't as fast as my wife was getting out the bath and screaming through the house!!
> Wow, that sight is still etched in my mind!!:biggrin:



Skip --- No pictures, it didn't happen 

  Joe


----------

